# Bosch router $159



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

Will have $20 off. Good deal. What do you think?

Amazon.com: Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets: Home Improvement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just think you could have had a V8 with all the extras in one combo kit.  plus the router will let you use the bigger OD bits easy.. 

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

===


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like agood deal to me on a dang good router


----------



## gands1980 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am also looking at the Bosch 1617EVSPK. Torn between it and the new Bosch MRC23EVSK. About $100 more, but has some nice additions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

I didn't know you had a Bosch

==



papawd said:


> Sounds like agood deal to me on a dang good router


----------

